# upcoming aw releases at the end of march??



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hello guys, i got lost for awhile and now i am back at it. here are pictures of the upcoming releases, both will be released at the same time. here they are please give your feedback so everyone can hear your opinions. the first two pics are the t-jet flamers in two colors
and then there is a 3 car 4-gear set in two colors. cant wait to hear the opinions. lol

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I really like the set of Tjets with the Yellow Nova and the El Camino in that bunch doesn't appear to have the flames on the cover which looks a little nicer IMHO.

Anyway, I'll be buying the VW's and Nova's and that Black Hearse looking thing!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am digging them all :thumbsup:

I have a Scooby Mobile that Johnny Lightening made years ago in 1/64th


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Those cars are hot.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My tastes haven't changed much since the last time the T jets were discussed. I really like the Novas and Rivieras. Might look into getting one each down the road. Maybe one of the VWs too. While I'm not hot for 4 gears, I have to have a scooby van!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I will be getting one of the Mystery Machines in the correct color. Wish it didn't have that made for 2-3 year olds look to it though.

The AW VW Van made for the 4 gear Chassis is a great mini re-make of the 1/24th Model! :thumbsup:

Bob......zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a scooby van to have fun with.

http://vwkombi.com/photos/vanfest-2005/Pages/4.html


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Seems they still have no clue, but they will sell out.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Seems they still have no clue, but they will sell out.


 Absolutely correct...Not much here that interests me. Probably a Scooby Van
and maybe a Nova. Meh.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

When are they _ever_ gonna do a 60s Nascar series?


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I haven't bought any slotcars in a few years. I like 'em!
:thumbsup:


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

T-jets are awesome, all winners in my book, Rivi flames not that nice. Over all I like 'em. Never been a fan of 4-gears, but I may have to get both sets... That Baja van is sharp in both colors.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> When are they _ever_ gonna do a 60s Nascar series?


I heard one is planned for right after Lifelike's. :hat:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

T-jetRacer, he may not cater to our preference, but if they sell out, 
he has met his objective. I would prefer some vintage racer body styles
& a good quality chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm really not into the arabic flame designs, just kinda weird and overly scrolled...ya know? .... but the seletion of models is nice enough.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You know, if you haven't bought any slot cars in a few years they might be kinda cool. If you have previous AW t jet releases, it's more of the same. The flames are nice, but there is better to be found througout the custom thread, and there it's not all the same old repops.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*my thoughts*

T-Jets: I'm sorta done with the falme stuff, although I'll most likely get the black 57 chevy and the yellow nova?

4 gear: I get the scooby doo thing (I'll most likely get both), The flames on the hearse is plain stupid (IMHO) They would have been cooler if they were just one black and one white with the "Spookie Eyes" on the windscreen that was so often seen on Scooby Doo. (sorta like this) http://coolest-holiday-parties.ship...intables/thumbnails/decorations/eyes3-big.jpg

I'm not a fan of the VW micro-bus "firebombs"....... 

Just my 2 cents

Bob


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well the tjets should have the nicer crown gear like the last run, so I am down for that. Maybe I can get a few chassis when Bud's starts breaking them up.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think the Novas are nice. Never have been much for flames on cars. I saw one car, at a show, where the flames looked like real fire that was pretty cool.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

folks dissatisfied with the selection of bodies being made available maybe aren't aware of the quantity of each body coming out of the tooling that is required to get a price that is reasonable and still allows profit for resale. obviously tens of thousands of each body need to be created, some are stored for later detailing and some are sold immediately. consider the many tens of thousands of Willys coupe bodies that Johnny Lightning/Praying Mantis flooded the market with? I think there was at least one issue in each case that came out until Auto World bought out the rights? well maybe not, but YOU get the idea. you get a guy like Dan that creates nice bodies for around $10.00 a pop and someone gives him some grief over a minor discrepency, so he quits rather than listen to such childish criticism! and that is what leads us to a shortage of manufacturers willing to step up, make the huge monetary commitment to such large runs of production to keep the customer base satisfied. 

NUFF SAID!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> folks dissatisfied with the selection of bodies being made available maybe aren't aware of the quantity of each body coming out of the tooling that is required to get a price that is reasonable and still allows profit for resale. obviously tens of thousands of each body need to be created, some are stored for later detailing and some are sold immediately. consider the many tens of thousands of Willys coupe bodies that Johnny Lightning/Praying Mantis flooded the market with? I think there was at least one issue in each case that came out until Auto World bought out the rights? well maybe not, but YOU get the idea. you get a guy like Dan that creates nice bodies for around $10.00 a pop and someone gives him some grief over a minor discrepency, so he quits rather than listen to such childish criticism! and that is what leads us to a shortage of manufacturers willing to step up, make the huge monetary commitment to such large runs of production to keep the customer base satisfied.
> 
> NUFF SAID!


Good post.

Food for thought. You have to support support support. Or we won't have any.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I get the economics of the matter, but they could mix it up better. The last few T-jet selections are rehashed boredom(for the most part). How about reusing that Ice Cream truck mold a few times? I could even go with different color reissues of the Aurora re-pops once in a while. Flames has been done to death. I used to buy them all, now very few. I'm not going to buy items I don't want to keep the line going to produce more things that I don't want.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> hello guys, i got lost for awhile and now i am back at it. here are pictures of the upcoming releases, both will be released at the same time. here they are please give your feedback so everyone can hear your opinions. the first two pics are the t-jet flamers in two colors
> and then there is a 3 car 4-gear set in two colors. cant wait to hear the opinions. lol
> 
> Richard
> wheelz63


hey all,

hopefully, AW w/ make T chassis availiable 4 sale seperately as well.....


love the 4gear 57 (??) wagon/hearse(??)....


the Scooby Van looks great (1 in last frame, orig. color scheme..)


just hope they don't pull the "Batmobile" supper-limited deal......
very disapointed about that.....
but WILL get 1 of each (black & Chrome Black..) when production catches up..

but that's just me....:wave:

Bubba 123


----------

